# Harley - my sweet baby angel



## gmas rabbit (Feb 25, 2012)

Harley came to us in January, just after we lost Benjamin on Boxing Day. He had been a first litter baby, weaned early by the new mom who refused to not feed himor look after him. He was only 6 1/2 weeks old when we got him. He was born Nov 26, 2011. When we got him his one leg was weird, he couldn't hop or do binkies. We took him to the vet and she diagnosed him as having torn partically or completely the ligaments in his knee. Confinement was recommended, but the knee did not heal. Over the next 5 weeks his condition deterioted, he put his other leg out to compensate we thought for the weak one. He was severely splay legged in both legs.We took him back to the vet today. She was horrified at how rapidly he had gone down hill. They were going to try and brace his legs but when they put him on the table she realized not only was his legs splayed, they were completely separated from the hips. They x-rays comfirmed the worst. The hip joints on both legs were so badly deterioted even if he had been old enough to have FHO surgery if would not have worked. His knee was not healing, he had pressure bruising and sores on his feet even though we had him on soft cotton rubber backed rugs. He was dragging himself around. You couldn't pick him up and snuggle him like when we first got him because his legs just flopped around. He didn't want to be held, I guess he was in pain and we didn't know it. The vet felt he was definitely in pain and it would steadily get worse as the bones worsened. We made the very hard decesion to put him down. I am sure that Benjamin met him at the bridge, and walked him through his first bunny binkies and hops. They are probably forging clover and dandelions together. Rest in peace my baby and enjoy your brand new healthy body. Mommy will miss both of her boys.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry Alma, I can barely see the keyboard as I type this out. I know how hard you tried for him and how much you loved him, but you did the right thing. It's hard to see him go, especially being so young, but you did everything you possibly could.

Feel free to call if you need to.

Rest in Peace little Harley. You made an impression on a lot of people and you'll always be remembered as a special, wonderful little guy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2012)

I was so very sorry to hear about Harley. 

Amanda had been giving me updates on him and we hoped and prayed for a good outcome for him.

He was very lucky to have you and to know how much you loved & cared for him.

Our thoughts are with you as I know this is a very difficult time for you.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh no Alma! I am so sooo sorry to hear about little Harley 
This is just tragic. You have my email address if you need to vent. Binky free harley.


----------



## JimD (Feb 25, 2012)

i'm so sorry 

ray::rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 25, 2012)

Alma, I am SO SORRY!! You just lost your beloved Benjamin and now this? I can't imagine. I'm so sorry again, Alma  Big hugs!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Sweet Harley. 

K


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG ALma, I heart broken. 

This is just too much for one person. I'm so sorry. 

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Harley

I honestly don't know what to say. I just finished the blankie I made for him. I'm so sorry I din't get it to you quicker.

Hugs 

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your support of me and Harley. Susan - he used Benjamin's blankee and just loved it. The vet was as heart broken as we were. I know that we did everything possible for him, it just wasn't enough or meant to be. He had only what God can fix. Hang on to his blankee, to survive he will also have an honour bunny to take up his duties, just as he did for Benjamin. God willing, maybe this time we will have him longer. thank you all again.


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh Alma I can't even say how sorry I am for you and Harley. It just seems so unfair for you to go through this again so soon. Harley was a special bunny and you made his short life as wonderful as it ever could be.

Binky fee little bun ray:


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 25, 2012)

Poor little guy; he's now at peace & was given the best care possible. He knew he was loved & has joined big brother Benjamin.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Alma. He was a special bunny.

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2012)

We'd like to offer our condolences. Sometimes the only choices we have are not good no matter how hard we try and pray. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 28, 2012)

Alma I am so so so sorry.

I don't know what to say... sometimes life just isn't fair. You are definitely in my thoughts <3


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry ..:feelbetter::cry2 You've been through so much losing your bunnies recently-I went through the same thing last spring with two bunnies ( I lost one, and the other one was so sick from the time I got her, she needed to be returned to the breeder). 

I'll be praying for you~It's terrible losing two bunnies, especially so close together. It's a grief and pain only God can help heal. ray:


----------

